# Cleaning the plastic speedo/gauge cover



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Anybody know how to clean the plastic gauge/console cover? I accidently sprayed some ArmourAll cleaner on it and it will NOT come off. It seems to be perminantly smeared and spotted.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Are you sure that the Armourall didn't find its way inside the guages and stained the plastic cover from the inside? You may need to remove the cluster from its place to clean the inside. If the spots are on the outside, try using a camera lens cleaner and lens cleaning tissue to see if that'll help without causing further damage OR try using ISOWipes.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I'd try some rubbing alcohol. It seems to work well for stubborn stains.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

evjm said:


> I'd try some rubbing alcohol. It seems to work well for stubborn stains.



I contacted ArmorAll and here is their response:

"I would recommend trying hot soapy water first. If this does not work, you may need to get a clear plastic cleaner. A good brand is Meguires. "

I know the soapy water doesn't work...I'll hope for the best with the plastic cleaner.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

newxtrailforme said:


> I contacted ArmorAll and here is their response:
> 
> "I would recommend trying hot soapy water first. If this does not work, you may need to get a clear plastic cleaner. A good brand is Meguires. "
> 
> I know the soapy water doesn't work...I'll hope for the best with the plastic cleaner.


I had this problem many years ago on an old car i had, those plastic cover for the console will be cloudy and smear if you spray those stuffs on there. Thats why now I know from experience, i wipe my x-trail very slowly near the console to avoid it getting on the plastic cover by accident.
I tried rubbing alcohol/lense cleaner but it didnt help getting the stain off, but only made it worst. So i left it the way it is and sold the car.


----------

